# Pond testing



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

where is a good place to get your pond water tested? This constant alge bloom this year has me concerned. I have always had my aerators installed and have been running since late spring. Also have treated with pond dye but about every 2 weeks the pond has a lot of floating alge on it. What really got me worried was the couple of dead catfish I have found the last 2 weeks and today a dead leatherback turtle bigger around than a five gal bucket was found floating. I have told the kids to stay out of it till I can figure out if its toxic or not. After following the St marys thread I was concerned.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

So, Do you live in Ohio (close to St Marys)?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> So, Do you live in Ohio (close to St Marys)?


I live 12 miles north of the Maumee river. Nowhere near St marys but still really concerend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

How big is the pond, how deep, what type of dye and how much have you applied this season? What type of aerator?

I'm sure ATAC will test your water. Give them a call and they should be able to give direction on getting the water sampled.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How big is the pond, how deep, what type of dye and how much have you applied this season? What type of aerator?
> 
> I'm sure ATAC will test your water. Give them a call and they should be able to give direction on getting the water sampled.


almost 3/4 acre and 18-20 feet deep. I dug it myself with help from a friend. I gallon aquashade was put in around end of May. I have 2 bubblers installed in 1 in both ends. Never thought of asking them thanks for the advise!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

A couple of dead fish and 1 dead turtle in a pond this size probably wouldn't concern me. 1 gallon of Aquashade isn't a lot and that it was applied in May makes it less of a factor. It sounds like you have filamentous algae. It's pretty easy to kill with algaecides but in most cases you'll end up treating every month or two. It helps to keep grass clippings out of the pond when mowing and avoid using fertilizers with phosphorus near the pond. Whoever does your water test may come up with a better solution once the water test results are in.


----------

